# cyrk na kółkach



## blackvesper

Hej!

Jak w temacie - jak mogę wyrazić po angielsku cyrk na kółkach?

Pzdr!


----------



## cpuzey1

If I understand it correctly, _cyrk na kółkach_ refers to a funny or ridiculous situation (see below--is this what you mean?) *What a lark!* would therefore be a possibility. What's the context? Could also be *farce*

Jakaś śmieszna sytuacja. Używane zwykle złośliwie lub ironicznie.
Dzisiaj babka się nam machnęła i dała wasze klasówki. No cyrk na kółkach.
(miejski.pl)


----------



## majlo

Bez kontekstu? Ja proponuję _Circus on wheels_.


----------



## cpuzey1

There is no context here, so it is very difficult to offer suitable equivalents in idiomatic English. The literal translation would be _travelling circus _


----------



## blackvesper

Niestety, bez kontekstu, bo dość często używam tego stwierdzenia, jak mówię po polsku. No, niech będzie przykład:

Stara, w tej Brukseli to taki cyrk na kółkach.


----------



## Thomas1

I'm tellin' ya, Brussels is a terrible/real mess.


----------



## cpuzey1

Thomas1 said:


> I'm tellin' ya, Brussels is a terrible/real mess.


 
  Sam bym tego lepiej nie powiedział


----------



## blackvesper

Tbh, I think this implies a pejorative meaning and I didn't want to imply it. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## cpuzey1

The problem is that I don't fully understand the original Polish expression. I still think Thomas' suggestion is good (is _cyrk/cyrk na kółkach _not pejorative?), but I'll discuss it with my Polish friend today to see if we can come up with a better English equivalent.


----------



## Thomas1

I don't understand the expression either then. To me, it's always got pejorative overtones. 

Blackvesper, could you please elaborate on what you mean by 'Stara, w tej Brukseli to taki cyrk na kółkach.'? Hearing this sentence, I'd automatically understand it to mean more or less that the situation in Brussels is bad, i.e. that it's chaotic and disorderly, which makes many people laugh at it (sardonically) and find it ridiculous and absurd.


----------



## wolfbm1

blackvesper said:


> Niestety, bez kontekstu, bo dość często używam tego stwierdzenia, jak mówię po polsku. No, niech będzie przykład:
> 
> Stara, w tej Brukseli to taki cyrk na kółkach.



Isn't Brussels a harlequinade.


----------



## blackvesper

Thomas1, chodziło mi po prostu o to, że śmieszne rzeczy dzieją się w Brukseli... raz pozytywne, raz negatywne...


----------



## Szkot

blackvesper said:


> Thomas1, chodziło mi po prostu o to, że śmieszne rzeczy dzieją się w Brukseli... raz pozytywne, raz negatywne...



You can say that Brussels is a 'madhouse' - people often do . A few example phrases from Google:

The Economics of the EU _Madhouse
_WikiLeaks cables show diplomacy is a _madhouse
__Warsaw_ station is a _madhouse_ with a huge underground city and no clear direction which way to go


----------



## blackvesper

I guess it's slightly closer to what I wanted to express... but is still holds a pejorative meaning, doesn't it?

Btw, I so agree, the Warsaw Central station IS a madhouse, though I kinda like it!


----------



## NotNow

_It's a circus_ is a very common expression, and it's almost a literal translation.


----------



## DariuszSaczuk

Three-Ring Circus.

Tak to określa się w USA.


----------



## Rusak963

DariuszSaczuk said:


> Three-Ring Circus.
> 
> Tak to określa się w USA.


Never heard this one but it's accurate. I like _madhouse_ too.


----------



## Ben Jamin

cpuzey1 said:


> Sam bym tego lepiej nie powiedział


 Why? In what meaning?


----------



## DariuszSaczuk

cpuzey1 said:


> There is no context here, so it is very difficult to offer suitable equivalents in idiomatic English. The literal translation would be _travelling circus _


 

In US English we say THREE-RING CIRCUS.


----------



## bibax

A nice example of the *"cyrk na kółkach"* is the European Parliament.

_"The European Parliament is based both in Brussels and Strasbourg, with administrative offices also located in Luxembourg. The Parliament meets in Strasbourg for one week each month, in plenary session, to amend and vote on draft legislation. Preparatory meetings of political groups and committee work take place largely in Brussels. Rotating between 2 different countries costs around £200 million per year which is an unacceptable waste of taxpayers' money."_

BTW, in Czech we call the EP a *"cirkus na kolečkách"*.


----------

